# Windows Vista ISO brennen



## redbuttler (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich unter Windows Vista iso-Dateien auf eine Daten-DVD brenne n kann?

Danke schonmal
Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Dezember 2007)

Ob das mit Vista-Bordmitteln machbar ist weiss ich nicht, aber jedes beliebige Brennprogramm kann Dir dabei helfen.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

mein Tip: Ashampoo Burning Studio 6.5 als Vollversion von chip.de.

Leicht, übersichtlich, kostenlos, brennt alles, was das Herz begehrt. 

Gruß, Sebastian


----------

